# What size or age should a tortoise be to be considered ready to breed?



## DrewsLife727 (Sep 15, 2012)

I was just wondering today about what size and age a tortoise should be in order to breed. I know it also depends on species so to be specific, what is the size and age for a Leopard, Sulcata, and Cherry Head?


----------



## Tom (Sep 15, 2012)

For sulcatas: Males can breed as early as 14". Females 17" with occasional smaller exceptions to the rule.

With leopards, it depends on which type, and you'd have to really know which type yours is. This is hard to do with all the mixing that has gone on. Its not as clear cut as it is with sulcatas. I'd estimate 8" for males and 10" for females, at the earliest.

Don't know redfoots.


----------



## DrewsLife727 (Sep 15, 2012)

Tom said:


> For sulcatas: Males can breed as early as 14". Females 17" with occasional smaller exceptions to the rule.
> 
> With leopards, it depends on which type, and you'd have to really know which type yours is. This is hard to do with all the mixing that has gone on. Its not as clear cut as it is with sulcatas. I'd estimate 8" for males and 10" for females, at the earliest.
> 
> Don't know redfoots.



Thx Tom! I do have a pure pardalis b. and two hybrids for my leopards.


here they are =] still little and a long was to go till they can breed haha


----------



## N2TORTS (Sep 15, 2012)

For CherryHeads..... the " average " is 10-12 " ......although some have stated they mature earlier than RF's and capable of producing at 7-8"......( Yet I have never seen actual proof...). Males do show mating tendencies even at 6" but I doubt their sperm ( if any ) is viable . For the most part with Rf's and Cherries .... the younger / smaller the female is .. her first eggs are usually duds and or the hatchlings are very small , weak or deformed.
As far as the others .... I'll let some of the other folks chime in ~ 


JD~


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Sep 15, 2012)

I'd say the minimum for adult females goes like this. Leopards 10", Sulcatas 16" (I have heard of a 15 inch laying eggs), and cherryhead 8". For males its usually around 2" less than the females, but most likely low fertility rates with males that are that small as well as the females.


----------



## DrewsLife727 (Sep 15, 2012)

Sweet thx! My two favorite breeder to my rescue. That is all good information to know =]


----------

